# snowplow paint



## snowjoker

Does anyone have a good suggestion for plow paint? I am going to have the plow sandblasted and want to paint it any good paint that will last out there? I thought about por-15 but the UV rays are not good for it. BTW the plow is a western and last resort would be western paint. thanks


----------



## Rob

When I had a western, I used to just hit the rusted spots with a wire brush / wire wheel so that all of the flaking powder coat would be removed then I used Rustoleum spray. Worked pretty well but I had to do some areas every year.

I did a search and came up with this thread, maybe you already saw it..
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9415&highlight=western+plow+paint

HTH,


----------



## wyldman

I usually just use Red Tremclad.Cheap,always matches,and available anywhere.Don't put it on too thick,or it never hardens up,and you will have a lot of orange peel.The rough finish doesn't roll snow well,so keep it thin and smooth,whatever you use.


----------



## snowjoker

Thanks guy's i knew there was a thread but did not see it and will go from there Walt


----------



## Pelican

I use heavy equipment paint on mine, Caterpillar for yellow and black, I can't think of a manufacturer that uses red. I'm going to try Terex for white to paint my Blizzard with.

International/Case might be a source for red in farm equipment stores.


----------



## speedracer241

This last season I did a test on my plow. I ruffed it up with 80 grit on a DA sander and sprayed it with Sikkens Autocryl single stage urethane car paint.
It held up better than the basecoat clearcoat paint I used last year. I may not paint it for next year. The only bad spots are where the Pro Wings rub on the face. 

Color I used was chrysler PR4.

I would get a pic but the plow was real dirty when I looked.

Mark K


----------



## Rooster

snowjoker,
Por15 is a great product, if you apply it to your blade it will kill the rust. Then apply a top coat of your choice.

Rick


----------



## snowjoker

Rooster : i have only heard good things about that por-15 and one more question do i hafto ruff the por-15 up before i paint over it? since it hardens to a smooth finish .


----------



## GeoffD

Chuck knows of some Heavy Duty paint however it is also toxic.

Geoff


----------



## Chuck Smith

The paint Geoff mentioned is Moisture Cured Urethane (MCU). It contains Isocyanates. The primer is a one part, and the top coat is a two part. 

Mark K. maybe you know of a manufacturer of this type of paint? It is really nasty stuff, but, it is also the most durable paint I have ever seen. I can't find it around here anymore, though I might be able to get it at the next Swap Meet at Raceway Park in the fall.

You can fill pin holes in tanks with it, pour it into rusted out windshield channels to seal them, use a bottle brush to coat the inside of exhaust pipes with it, the list goes on and on.

Aircraft paint stripper will not remove it. Regular laquer thinner will start to soften it after about 16 hours.

Do a search using the term "toxic and paint" and see what comes up. There will be some jokes from Iowastorm and diggerman, but also some more info, including how harmful Isocyanates are...

~Chuck


----------



## Arc Burn

I used to use the stuff from TSC,not bad but i talked to the guy at a autobody/parts store and he mixed me up a quart of Fisher yellow using Sherman Williams brand paint and also gave me a good hardener to add to it,i'm sure they can match your red,it's not expensive and it's a quality paint.

I think the prep work is 95% of the battle,especially on powder coated plows but you said it would be sandblasted so you should be fine,good luck:waving:


----------



## Rooster

snowjoker,

FAQ from por15: http://www.por15.com/faq.asp

Rick


----------



## snowjoker

Thanks again guy's i have alot more info than i expected now i hafto go threw all these options


----------



## CT18fireman

I used to spend the money for the Fisher paint. Then I switched over to just regular PPG safety yellow. Holds up almost as well (with a good primer) and is very close to the color. No matter what you will need to touch it up anyway. 

By the way you are doing the right thing by blasting the plow. Only way to get a good job is to blast and then prime.


----------



## Jerre Heyer

Rustoleum Sunrise Red for Western, Boss, Hiniker and Safety Yellow for Meyer and Fisher.

Gloss White for Blizzard, Safety Orange for the occasional Curtis and Stainless steel sheet for Snow ways.


Just My .02 1/2. 

Wire wheel, Blow off with compressed air and wipe with prep sol.

Jerre


----------



## snowjoker

I used the sunrise red 2 seasons ago. The season i painted it i wired wheeled the rust and chipped paint and brushed on 2 coats. That year we never got any snow to really plow ,but the following season 2002 we had alot of snow and most of the paint came off, so i am getting it blasted and por-15 on it and will top off w/ sunrise red.


----------



## Icefisher

allis-chalmers orange for curtis 
dident hold up for *****
I used it out of spray can from Rust-olem


----------



## Jerre Heyer

Scrape, Wire wheel, Blow it off have a  , Wipe it down with prep sol or a degreaser and BRUSH.....the paint on. Two coats front and back and it takes about one qt per blade. Do it early and give it time to dry. I fully agree with IceFisher if you spray it on it won't hold up. Also the base paint has to be scuffed ( wire wheel does this ) to help make the new paint stick.

I look at $7.00 per year or two vs $22.00 or more per year or two not including the sand blasting and it gives you a chance to check out the whole blade in the process.

Jerre


----------



## PLOWMAN45

*GOOD SNOWPLOW PAINT*

I HAVE A MEYERS PLOW I WANNA PREVENT RUST AND PREP FOR PAINTING ANYONE HAVE ANY GOOD PAINT TO USE THAT PREVENT RUST I NEED A QT OR A LITTLE MORE AND SHOULD I WIRE BRUSH THE THE WHOLE THING AND DO THEY HAVE SPECIAL BRUSHES FOR METAL


----------



## cat320

The best way to take off paint would be to sand blast it off.Then go to a tractor dealer for paint that stuff is really good.Or you can call magnapaint i think that they are in NY or NJ.


----------



## phillyplowking1

I usually sand blast the plows and use the meyers paint from angelos,its pretty cheap and holds up good.


----------



## eml980g

*I need help!*

I just bought another plow truck that has a western plow on it and the blade needs paint BAD! I want to know what would be a good paint to use, and if anyone knows a good place in or around toms river NJ 08753 that can sandblast and paint this blade?

Thanks Ed

2003 F-350 super duty 7.3 power stroke diesel with a 8-1/2' Curtis pro 3000(Great Plow!)
1988 chevy blazer with a 7.6 western plow


----------



## elite1msmith

brush and a fine roller , oil based work well for me 

5 years still on the longest one, $25 , cheap


----------



## theplowmeister

Imron paint last a long time very durable and snow wont stick to it. it also roles snow real well


----------



## PLOWMAN45

this guy i know hit it line x spray on stuff


----------

